# Why does this always happen to me???



## ADAOCE (May 30, 2021)

Placed three orders from various sites for 6 builds and got everything except the thin 1uF caps for a dark rift...

every... damn... time...

I can’t be the only one lol


----------



## Barry (May 30, 2021)

Trust me you're not the only one! I'll scour build docs over and over and still end up short something!


----------



## ADAOCE (May 30, 2021)

Barry said:


> Trust me you're not the only one! I'll scour build docs over and over and still end up short something!


I found my mistake. I ordered two sets of 15 0.1 uF film caps instead of a set of 1uF and a set of 0.1.  Doh!


----------



## Barry (May 30, 2021)

ADAOCE said:


> I found my mistake. I ordered two sets of 15 0.1 uF film caps instead of a set of 1uF and a set of 0.1.  Doh!


I feel you man!


----------



## JamieJ (May 30, 2021)

ADAOCE said:


> Placed three orders from various sites for 6 builds and got everything except the thin 1uF caps for a dark rift...
> 
> every... damn... time...
> 
> I can’t be the only one lol


Yep, seems to happen on every order for me. PITA!


----------



## mnemonic (May 30, 2021)

Not so bad with resistors as you can usually series/parallel one or two to get a correct value.

me, I usually forget to order pots.


----------



## Barry (May 30, 2021)

mnemonic said:


> Not so bad with resistors as you can usually series/parallel one or two to get a correct value.
> 
> me, I usually forget to order pots.


With Pots it's usually I don't order them thinking I have them, only to find out I don't, or I order them and then find out that I already had them!


----------



## ADAOCE (May 30, 2021)

mnemonic said:


> Not so bad with resistors as you can usually series/parallel one or two to get a correct value.
> 
> me, I usually forget to order pots.



caps are usually easy to put in parallel too. Don’t that a couple times and it actually looks not bad


----------



## Gordo (May 30, 2021)

Don't think I've ever placed an order where either a BOM showed up hours later with addn'l parts or I flat out forgot something.


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 30, 2021)

I don’t even get upset anymore, I have just accepted the fact I will be ordering multiple times from multiple people to get a pedal finished.


----------



## ADAOCE (May 30, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> I don’t even get upset anymore, I have just accepted the fact I will be ordering multiple times from multiple people to get a pedal finished.


Yep pretty much


----------



## finebyfine (May 30, 2021)

I constantly read 390pf as 330pf and after months and several builds getting delayed by having to order some I finally just ordered 100 instead of 5-10


----------



## AgAuthority (May 30, 2021)

Pretty much have a bunch of projects going at one time, keep going till I don't have something.  Work around it till I can't, do a inventory if there will be anything else need and add it to the list.  Grab the next project/board and rinse and repeat.  Keep a notepad on the bench with the list of missing stuff and try to minimize my orders and buy extra for the next time.  

Getting to the point that it's just the odd values don't have handy.  Of course every one seems to have one and my OCD is a pain in the butt

Ag


----------



## peccary (May 30, 2021)

AgAuthority said:


> Pretty much have a bunch of projects going at one time, keep going till I don't have something.  Work around it till I can't, do a inventory if there will be anything else need and add it to the list.  Grab the next project/board and rinse and repeat.  Keep a notepad on the bench with the list of missing stuff and try to minimize my orders and buy extra for the next time.
> 
> Getting to the point that it's just the odd values don't have handy.  Of course every one seems to have one and my OCD is a pain in the butt
> 
> Ag



This is pretty much where I'm at, too. Keeping a running tab of what I'm missing and what I am low on, update it in the various carts I have, and then order when I have enough to justify shipping and will be able to finish a couple of projects with what comes.


----------



## mnemonic (May 30, 2021)

More pedal builders should use only 10k resistors and only 100nf caps, and just series and parallel them to make the circuits work.


----------



## Barry (May 30, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> I constantly read 390pf as 330pf and after months and several builds getting delayed by having to order some I finally just ordered 100 instead of 5-10


I buy all caps and resistors by the hundreds


----------



## Barry (May 30, 2021)

AgAuthority said:


> Pretty much have a bunch of projects going at one time, keep going till I don't have something.  Work around it till I can't, do a inventory if there will be anything else need and add it to the list.  Grab the next project/board and rinse and repeat.  Keep a notepad on the bench with the list of missing stuff and try to minimize my orders and buy extra for the next time.
> 
> Getting to the point that it's just the odd values don't have handy.  Of course every one seems to have one and my OCD is a pain in the butt
> 
> Ag


Every time I go thinking there can't be a value I don't have. boom one pops up


----------



## Gordo (May 30, 2021)

One thing I have done lately, to overcome either old age or stupidity, is keep a small notebook by the work bench.  Any time I think of something I need I jot it down and then cross it off as I actually do order it.

Of course there's nothing stopping me from misplacing the notebook...


----------



## Texasbluezman (May 30, 2021)

Happens to me frequently. I have 2 mini muffins that only need the Opamp. I could of swore I ordered some. But nope, I ordered 4580s instead of 4558s. I have more 4580s than I have room for! 😂


----------



## Feral Feline (May 31, 2021)

I went to the local to get some 22k 1/8w and 10k 1/8w. Got 'em home only to realise I needed 1x150k, and I'd also run out of 1k in 1/8w.
I'd made a list on my phone, AND a list on paper. Still managed to miss those 1ks and that one 150k.
Went back yesterday, Sunday, and I guess the local is phasing out the 1/8w, cause they only had 1/4w in the 150k bin. 

Need all the space I can get on this current build or I would've just used the 1/4w resistors I had at home. More tiny builds in store, so I need to re-order some 1/8w values in bulk. 

Glad I didn't order things by the 100 when I was a squeaky-clean 'newb', at the time I ordered 10 of everything Tayda had in 1/8w. I think I'm good for 1Ω2, 4Ω7 etc, got all those ultra small sizes waiting for a build...

I may not be a total newb anymore, I may've progressed to 'dirty-rube' status, but — it's not my assessment to make.


----------



## HamishR (Jun 1, 2021)

Gordo that's exactly what I do too. Then when I go to the store I forget to take the piece of paper.


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Jun 1, 2021)

I forgot a 2.2nf cap. And 2 b5k pots somehow. Oh well ordered 4 more pcbs so I can pur another big tayds order in. No sense in making small ones 😎


----------

